# Your Favorite Anime?



## Harvest Ty (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm just curious. If you don't like Anime, post your favorite cartoon instead.

Mine is Clannad.
It's so sweet and it's a really beautiful Anime. :>


----------



## Spoon (Oct 26, 2012)

I've only watched one anime all the way through and that would be  Kuragehime/Princess Jellyfish , so I guess I'll go with that one! But! I really did enjoy it and would recommend it to people! [It's only 11 episodes I think, and it's free (subbed at least) on the funimation website via hulu.] As it's fairly true to the manga, it has a bit of an ambiguous ending because the manga's still on going.

(Also I've watched the first episode of Heaven's Note Pad and No. 6, of which both seem super interesting. Unfortunately, they were previews so I never finished either series. Uh, but hopefully I'll finish them some day.)

Edit: As of this edit, I've finished Okami-san and her Seven Companions, which I really enjoyed, too. All the characters are based off of fairy tales and are all pretty endearing. Not especially plotty and more character-based, but I liked it. :D


----------



## Dar (Oct 27, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist.
It's pretty much the only anime I watch.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 27, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-On!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Love love love No. 6! The plot's basic dystopian, but it has some nice animation and Nezumi and Shion are such a cute couple.

Also love everything about Magi Puella Madoka Magica. Deconstruction + Faust + Lovecraftian horror yessss


----------



## Cerberus87 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hellsing Ultimate.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider Riders. No-one's probably heard of it. =P (I'm not even sure if it's an anime tbh)


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Oct 27, 2012)

i've got too many lol, though two series i never get sick of are Record of the Lodoss War and Darker than BLACK. i also absolutely love Kara no Kyoukai and Fate/Zero, and in spite of it being kind of... fucked, for lack of a better term, in comparison to its manga, i'm quite fond of the OVA for JoJo's Bizarre Adventure's Stardust Crusaders arc


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 27, 2012)

Aria (the Animation, the Natural, the Origination). There hasn't really been many shows quite like it. I am pretty sure this is a genre-definer for slice-of-life shows. Beautiful, pleasant, just great for taking a load off.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 27, 2012)

Princess Tutu is probably the best thing I've watched.

I haven't finished Seirei no Moribito and I really should.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 29, 2012)

Harvest Ty said:


> Mine is Clannad.
> It's so sweet and it's a really beautiful Anime. :>


Not sure if I'd say it's my favourite but Clannad made me realise that my one weakness was stories featuring lost teddy bears. Both the anime and the visual novel made makes me cry so badly at the end of Kotomi's story.

I still can't hear Dango Daikazoku without feeling a bit sad :( (Yes I know that was Nagisa's tune not Kotomi's but sh)


----------



## Minish (Nov 20, 2012)

Spoon said:


> I've only watched one anime all the way through and that would be  Kuragehime/Princess Jellyfish , so I guess I'll go with that one! But! I really did enjoy it and would recommend it to people! [It's only 11 episodes I think, and it's free (subbed at least) on the funimation website via hulu.] As it's fairly true to the manga, it has a bit of an ambiguous ending because the manga's still on going.


Kuragehime is pretty great! The main characters are: a group of geeky women (including a hikikomori yaoi manga-ka who we never see and yet is superb) who live together, and a male crossdresser. And the women stay geeky and the man stays a crossdresser and everyone generally gets on and it's fun!! It's a romance, I _guess_, but it hardly takes itself seriously, is really subtle, and I feel like it's mostly about their communal friendship.

Also, it's hilarious. Mayaya.


Ummmmm! That's ... probably the only good new-ish thing I've actually seen lately? I'm going to finish Utena, watch Princess Tutu, and I'm having fun with Sailor Moon. I mean, my favourite series is probably Wolf's Rain or something, 95% out of nostalgia because female characters are minor and it's not. that good.

Oh! I've been watching Steins;Gate with my anime society. It's kinda weird. I really wasn't into it until like, around the tenth episode, which isn't that great a mark of quality. :( But it's better than the usual stuff we watch, beh. I'm nooot sure I'd really recommend it to anyone, but it's about time travel and it's reportedly really well-researched. _Some_ of the characters are pretty fun, and it is sort of hilarious.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 20, 2012)

Spoon said:


> I've only watched one anime all the way through and that would be  Kuragehime/Princess Jellyfish , so I guess I'll go with that one! But! I really did enjoy it and would recommend it to people! [It's only 11 episodes I think, and it's free (subbed at least) on the funimation website via hulu.] As it's fairly true to the manga, it has a bit of an ambiguous ending because the manga's still on going.


_oh my god_ how did I not notice somebody was talking about my latest obsession. :D! Look, I have a small tribute to Mayaya. (I highly recommend her NaNoWriMo pep talk.) I want to reblog absolutely everything she says, but probably only like one other person who saw it would care.

I was kind of doubtful when I first started watching but then I couldn't stop and it ended way too soon. I think I'll watch it again. Also the opening and ending themes are neat. And the whole thing is cute and different and inspiring and awesome and and. :D okay I'm done. (I recommend it, yes.)


----------



## Minish (Nov 20, 2012)

Eifie wow so you like it too wow. whoever recommended it must have great taste, right. :o


----------



## Eifie (Nov 20, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> Eifie wow so you like it too wow. whoever recommended it must have great taste, right. :o


Almost as good as the mysterious person who recommended Madoka!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 27, 2012)

Bo Bo Bo.  It aired at the age when I loved that type of humor.  I look back on it and I don't think it was the best anymore, but still really good.  Heck, my avatar is from this.

The only other anime I watched would be... pokemon, yuhioh, and Kirby.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess Death Note? It's the only anime I've actually watched the whole way through, and I loved every bit of it.

Other than that there's not much else. A few people have recommended I watch Code Geass, so I might give that a shot.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 28, 2012)

Azumanga Daioh all the way. It's my absolute happy place. It's beautiful and wonderful in every way (especially Yukari).

I loved Fruits Basket (haven't seen it in ages, might be more for nostalgia reasons),  and really enjoyed Princess Tutu and Puella Magica Madoka Magika Magica Magica when Butterfree and surskitty subjected them to me last summer. Neon Genesis Evangelion was great, although I preferred the beginning episodes to the ending ones. Read or Die and Read or Dream were brilliant. I know I've seen more, but I can't remember them. 

(some of my favourite mangas are Yotsuba, Detective Conan and Death Note, but I've not seen the animes of them/animes don't exist)


----------



## Byrus (Nov 28, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop is the only animé that I've watched and loved all the episodes of. It's pretty damn great and I haven't got a bad word to say about it.

Death Note was very enjoyable and I loved the concept and Light's character, but I stopped watching after L died (I don't know if it's even worth putting in a spoiler at this point but oh well) because Mello and Near were obnoxious and I just couldn't muster up the urge to give a fuck about them. So I'm just going to pretend that the villain won. 

Berserk is interesting so far. Although I'll admit I'm mostly intrigued by the monster designs.


----------



## Minish (Nov 28, 2012)

And L wasn't obnoxious? :P


I've finished Steins;Gate now! So! Here's a sort of small review if anyone wants a new/recent thing to watch but, like me, just end up watching ~classics. It's 24 episodes, sci-fi, a faithful VN adaptation, and pulls of tone whiplash almost as well as Madoka Magica. I tend to really enjoy good tone whiplash, so.

It was pretty good! It's the kind of thing I associated with the irritating majority of anime fans, and it had some issues, buuut. The most important thing is that there was _a male protagonist that was interesting_! It's really hard for me to find a fictional dude particularly likeable, especially an everyman sort, and I haven't really cared about one for a reeeally long time? (except Cilan.) So that was a pretty big achievement in my eyes.

It's set in present-day Akihabara and basically about a handful of bored young adult geeks, so there's definitely a sooort of TWEWY appeal to it in that it feels kind of current and relatable. There are several awesome ladies including 



Spoiler: general and moderately vague spoilers but I really wouldn't have wanted to know this yet



someone who everyone assumes to be this middle-aged internet hero guy because of her online pseudonym and nope turns out it's a female terrorist who built her own time machine (something no-one else achieves) and catapults into modern day to change her shitty dystopia future. I like her.


 and if you're okay with just side-eyeing the sexist douchebro otaku character like everyone else does, he becomes forgettable.

I'm not sure if I'd recommend it wholeheartedly, though. It's definitely deeply hilarious from the first episode, but it takes a while for shit to get real and for the tone to settle. But for a pretty recent anime, it's good and I ended up really enjoying it. I think I would have appreciated knowing that it was going to be quite good beforehand because I tuned out a bunch of the start. :( I do not enjoy most stuff my anime society makes me watch. It's pretty much a record.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 1, 2012)

lets see...the only anime I've watched every episode of is the first Negima! anime. Others I've seen are Pokemon and Negima?! (yeah i know great variety, huh)
I really need to start watching Case Closed because the manga is fantastic


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 1, 2012)

I liked Fruit Basket.  It was kind of interesting, as well as extremely cheesy.  I don't watch a lot of anime because things like Beyblade and Scan2Go ruined the entire genre for me.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 1, 2012)

I have (at least) three favorites.
Puella Magi Madoka Magica is amazing. The only anime series (i.e. not including films) I've seen which I would definitely call a masterpiece. And since it's only 12 episodes, there isn't any time wasted with filler.
Code Geass is great, as well. Politics, mecha, supernatural powers, and alternate history. There's a bit something for everyone to enjoy. Not to mention CLAMP character designs that don't look nearly as awkward in motion as some other shows (like say... xxxHolic). I've only seen the first season in full, though. I've heard... mixed things about R2, but I think the ending's good enough to balance out whatever issues there are.
Lastly, Higurashi no Naku Koro ni. Don't let the horror deter you, it's actually a mystery in horror clothing. I've seen the first series, Kai, and Rei, and they're almost perfect. Only almost. I haven't seen Kira yet... but I don't think I really want to, either.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2012)

Minish said:


> irritating majority of anime fans


Are you sure you don't mean loud minority?


Okay I promise I'm done complaining about little things now.


----------



## Byrus (Dec 7, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> Are you sure you don't mean loud minority?
> 
> 
> Okay I promise I'm done complaining about little things now.


...Why do you always seem to take it so personally when people criticise fandoms? As long as you aren't personally perpetrating the awfulness, then I don't see what you have to be annoyed about.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2012)

Byrus said:


> ...Why do you always seem to take it so personally when people criticise fandoms? As long as you aren't personally perpetrating the awfulness, then I don't see what you have to be annoyed about.


I'm not taking it personally. I don't even identify as an anime fan since I don't go out of my way to watch anime any more than I do for any other kind of media. I just don't like generalisations. Especially on sites like this where people seem to pride themselves on being tolerant. But when it's a group of people who _choose_ to be a certain way (unless being annoying is implied by that 'certain way' ), all of a sudden it's okay to go around saying "most people in this group are annoying".

A better question would be, why do people insist on hating on the people in fandoms rather than the fandom itself? I get the definite impression that there are some people who, upon seeing someone wearing a "mainstream" anime t-shirt, would automatically assume that this person is one of the annoying ones.


----------



## Byrus (Dec 7, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> I'm not taking it personally. I don't even identify as an anime fan since I don't go out of my way to watch anime any more than I do for any other kind of media. I just don't like generalisations. Especially on sites like this where people seem to pride themselves on being tolerant. But when it's a group of people who _choose_ to be a certain way (unless being annoying is implied by that 'certain way' ), all of a sudden it's okay to go around saying "most people in this group are annoying".
> 
> A better question would be, why do people insist on hating on the people in fandoms rather than the fandom itself? I get the definite impression that there are some people who, upon seeing someone wearing a "mainstream" anime t-shirt, would automatically assume that this person is one of the annoying ones.


 Why do you always feel the need to comment when someone complains about fandoms then? A forum being "tolerant" doesn't mean they're going to defend every issue under the sun. This forum is generally more aware of things like LGBT issues and racial discrimination. A fandom being "unfairly" criticised doesn't fall under those categories, and I don't see why it's such a big deal.

Also, hyperbole is a thing. maybe you should stop taking irritated comments from people who have put up with a lot of fandom shit so literally.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2012)

Byrus said:


> Why do you always feel the need to comment when someone complains about fandoms then? A forum being "tolerant" doesn't mean they're going to defend every issue under the sun. This forum is generally more aware of things like LGBT issues and racial discrimination. A fandom being "unfairly" criticised doesn't fall under those categories, and I don't see why it's such a big deal.
> 
> Also, hyperbole is a thing. maybe you should stop taking irritated comments from people who have put up with a lot of fandom shit so literally.


Hence why I called it a "little" thing.
Also it's partially because such comments always come across to me as a tad pretentious. What's wrong with animes associated with the "majority" of fans? Plus there's the fact that I find some people tend to bring up the fact that they don't like people from a certain fandom at any opportunity, whether it's relevant or not, just to make it absolutely clear that they don't like the fandom. (not saying Cirrus was doing this, but I've seen it around these forums for sure)


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 16, 2012)

My favourite is Hetalia. *prepares to be killed*

I can't say I've watched a lot of anime, but I've also developed a passion for Panty and Stocking. Fruits Basket and K-ON are also good.

And I haven't seen that much of it, but Mitsudomoe is HILARIOUS. As is Lucky Star.

you can tell I like comedy anime


----------



## Minish (Dec 16, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> I'm not taking it personally. I don't even identify as an anime fan since I don't go out of my way to watch anime any more than I do for any other kind of media. I just don't like generalisations. Especially on sites like this where people seem to pride themselves on being tolerant. But when it's a group of people who _choose_ to be a certain way (unless being annoying is implied by that 'certain way' ), all of a sudden it's okay to go around saying "most people in this group are annoying".
> 
> A better question would be, why do people insist on hating on the people in fandoms rather than the fandom itself? I get the definite impression that there are some people who, upon seeing someone wearing a "mainstream" anime t-shirt, would automatically assume that this person is one of the annoying ones.


I don't really get why you're bringing up 'tolerant'? Accurate generalisations can be useful! Being able to talk about 'the majority' can be useful! Honestly 'generalising is bad' is a pretty weird meme because that's how we, y'know, use statistics? The problem is when generalisation is taken too far, is inaccurate, causes actual harm, etc. whereas here, you can just be safe in the knowledge that you presumably aren't the sort of person I'm talking about.

People insist on having a problem with _people_ rather than the _fandom_ because I think of the difference as fandom being art/fic/theories or whatever, and then you have the actual people. Different fandoms are, well, really different, so this is a useful thing to do.

Just because anime fandom is indeed a very large category doesn't mean they don't have patterns of behaviour like any other fandom or interest group (additionally, everyone I know who has visited their local anime club generally all have the same sorts of things to say about it: they're rarely great things).


Anyway, Steins;Gate now has the official approval of 1/3 of the administration team.


----------



## Adriane (Dec 17, 2012)

My favourites have to be Revolutionary Girl Utena (serious answer) and Kirby of the Stars (because Kirby).

I haven't watched a ton of comedy anime, but I didn't like Lucky Star or Hetalia. Azumanga Daioh and Negima!? are pretty good, though.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Dec 17, 2012)

Goldenpelt said:


> Not to mention CLAMP character designs that don't look nearly as awkward in motion as some other shows (like say... xxxHolic).


xxxHolic has a special flair to it. Its art isn't great, but it doesn't need to be. It's like a game you play because of the gameplay, not graphics.

My favourite thing about the art in xxxHolic is how the background people aren't fully drawn. "Laziness"? Definitely not! It's to emphasize the story and detach the characters from the outer world.

Not to mention Yuko. <3


----------



## Spoon (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh! I finished Nichijou after hearing about it. It's a slice of life on complete nonsense, but manages to be endearing. Wouldn't say it's the best thing ever or for everyone, but overall, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 28, 2012)

Minish said:


> I don't really get why you're bringing up 'tolerant'? Accurate generalisations can be useful! Being able to talk about 'the majority' can be useful! Honestly 'generalising is bad' is a pretty weird meme because that's how we, y'know, use statistics? The problem is when generalisation is taken too far, is inaccurate, causes actual harm, etc. whereas here, you can just be safe in the knowledge that you presumably aren't the sort of person I'm talking about.


I didn't say generalising is bad, I said I didn't like it. I thought it would be understood that I meant that kind that don't really have much of a basis. Statistics are considered good when you have a sample of a decent size and variety. While I'm sure it's easy to gather a list of anime fans you see around and about, I don't think it's a good variety of them. Someone who is a big enough fan to be annoying is probably going to talk more, whereas there are probably fans that don't talk at all but are fans nonetheless. Of course that's a massive simplification of things, but it's just a quick demonstration of why personal experience isn't really a good indicator or these things.

I don't deny that fandoms can be annoying, or that a large amount of people within them are. I just don't like the insistence that it is the majority, just because it appears it.
You might not do this, but I really get the feeling that it's misconceptions like that is why people are sometimes judged for nothing more than what kinds of media they enjoy. I have a friend who rarely lets other people know what kinds of things he likes, even when asked, precisely for that reason. I even find myself edging closer to being like that too.

Apologies for offtopicing, it just really really bugs me.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm really sorry if this is ramdom but every time i see the title of this thread i laugh because i always misread is as "whats your favorite animal?" and it drives me nuts


----------



## Minish (Dec 29, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> Statistics are considered good when you have a sample of a decent size and variety. While I'm sure it's easy to gather a list of anime fans you see around and about, I don't think it's a good variety of them.


Which is why I don't claim to have any reliable statistics or whatever! I give any anime fan I encounter plenty of room to not be the 'loud minority' or however you want to put it. You're kind of drawing from this that I 'judge' people for being an anime fan when actually I'm only a bit warier, just in case!

When the majority of anime fans that _I_ come into contact with stop being the kind I don't really like, I'll give them even more room!



DragonHeart said:


> I'm really sorry if this is ramdom but every time i see the title of this thread i laugh because i always misread is as "whats your favorite animal?" and it drives me nuts


If you think it might be a bit too random, you can always not say it ...


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 29, 2012)

Minish said:


> You're kind of drawing from this that I 'judge' people for being an anime fan when actually I'm only a bit warier, just in case!


Which is why I clearly said "You might not do this". If you don't, that's fine! It's just there's people who do, and I want to eliminate any things that might encourage them at all. Definitely futile, I know :(


----------



## Minish (Dec 29, 2012)

But like, even if you feel someone is 'judging' you for liking anime, can't you just sort of prove them wrong by not being what they expect? I don't get why this is so terrible, especially when anime fans are genuinely kinda notorious!


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Dec 29, 2012)

the amount of magic David Production is pulling for JoJo's while having such a limited budget is lovely

only halfway done though so it'll be a while before i can actually call this a favorite, but i feel like this is the adaptation Araki's been waiting 25 years for, but Joseph is perfect 
they even animated the joestar secret technique!!! :'D

but it's great, it's lived up to the manga so well so far, if they can pull the rest of this off well we might actually see a more complete adaptation of the third arc

also K is beautimous


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't really watch anime or cartoons anymore, not really my thing.
I did watch squidgirl though and found that amusing.


----------



## Ever (Dec 30, 2012)

My favorite anime is Shugo Chara. I like little chibis and catboys okay
But I can't forget Hetalia because I love that too.


----------



## Spoon (Mar 9, 2013)

Totally bumping this for  Baccano! 

 It's really, really violent, but most excellent and fairly lighthearted for what it deals with. It's about immortal mobsters in the 1930s and doesn't have a main character. It has three main timelines (1930, 1931, 1932) where it jumps around over the course of 13 episodes. (There's three OVA episodes after that, but the main story's tied up before that.) I personally liked how it jumped around as it kept me interested, but I've seen other people complain that it gets confusing. It has a bit of a slow start, but by the third episode I really got into. Also wanted to say that I just love all the characters (except Szilard, but he's made to be dislikable), too, which doesn't happen very often. Special shoutout to Issac and Miria, though, who are quite possibly the most adorable pair of dumb-a-roos ever. Definitely one of my favorite anime. 

Also it has the  absolute best opening.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 9, 2013)

My current favorite in the Action/Adventure-y style is One Piece, with my favorite in Slice of Life-y being Ouran HSHC.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 9, 2013)

(it's 30s not 20s! but yes omfg isaac and miria are the best)
(i need to rewatch baccano)

i don't think i have posted in this thread yet. my favourite anime would have to be shirokuma cafe
what's not to love about the every day lives of talking animals?? god it is the most adorable and light hearted series ever i love it so much I AM GONNA CRY SO MUCH WHEN IT FINISHES IN 3 WEEKS :'(
also the opening and ending songs are amazing ok

pokemon and sailor moon rank pretty high too. i know pokemon is a bit pants BUT I HAVE REASONS.......
and the other week i watched all of madoka magica in like a day and wow


----------

